# Sizing on KiloTT



## gabeiac (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm so confused about the sizing on the KiloTT, I was thinking I need a 56 cm to 57 cm for a road bike. So would I go with the 55 cm for the KiloTT since it is sized weird? I'm coming over from MTBR and I ride a medium (17.5") MTB for trails and a Large (19") MTB for commuting. Getting rid of the one used for commuting and thinking about going with one of these. Anybody have any advice on the sizing?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

You should base it on your height and top tube length more than what you're used to riding, MTB and a track bike like a Kilo are two different animals. I ride a 56cm road bike but comfortable riding the 55cm Kilo, which measures out to a 58cm bike. We seem to be the same size so my advice is go with the 55cm based on the measurements you provided.


----------



## gabeiac (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Alx. I've done a little more research and now I'm wondering if I should be on a 53 CM for the Kilo. I'm 5'11" (almost) and have a 32" inseam using the "book method". I really like larger bikes for commuting when I'm riding a mountain bike but not sure that translates over to this type of bike at all. Thanks again for your help.


----------

